# MBBS Merit List 2015



## memphis267 (Sep 1, 2015)

Here's the First UHS Merit List (2015) for MBBS shared by Kips head office...

[See attachment]

They have also shared it on their facebook page and it is official according to them....its authenticity might be questionable though 

What do you think?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

lol......the first merit list goes down to 84. Rather I might say that KIPS doesn't screw around with students like that at all, KIPS does get official results ahead of time and they do tell their students the "Unofficial" Official results before it is actually announced.


----------



## alizubair (Oct 7, 2015)

I think the official merits will be more or less the same as shown in the pic...However nothing can be said with certainty


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

memphis267 said:


> Here's the First UHS Merit List (2015) for MBBS shared by Kips head office...
> 
> [See attachment]
> 
> ...


I don't think its legitimate/authentic at all.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

masterh said:


> I don't think its legitimate/authentic at all.


Might not be. But KIPS doesn't usually jerk students around at all.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> Might not be. But KIPS doesn't usually jerk students around at all.


The way UHS is ran these days and the way things are kept so tight, I don't think there could be any major leak like this. Apart from that, the moment I saw Nishtar below Shaikh Zayed Lahore, I easily guessed how unauthentic this report was. Nishtar is like KEMU (in terms of prestige and merit) for the students from Southern Punjab, that's a fact.


----------



## memphis267 (Sep 1, 2015)

masterh said:


> The way UHS is ran these days and the way things are kept so tight, I don't think there could be any major leak like this. Apart from that, the moment I saw Nishtar below Shaikh Zayed Lahore, I easily guessed how unauthentic this report was. Nishtar is like KEMU (in terms of prestige and merit) for the students from Southern Punjab, that's a fact.


You may be right...I really do hope the merit goes down a bit. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't Shaikh Zaid above Nishar last year too?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

memphis267 said:


> You may be right...I really do hope the merit goes down a bit. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't Shaikh Zaid above Nishar last year too?


I seriously doubt.
Nishtar is a top college and often underrated.


----------



## alizubair (Oct 7, 2015)

memphis267 said:


> You may be right...I really do hope the merit goes down a bit. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't Shaikh Zaid above Nishar last year too?


Yes SKZ was above Nishtar


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

It would explain a lot because more people opt Lahore instead of Multan. The more interesting question would be that why would KIPS even joke around with students like that, They are not the type to do something like this at all. They could have waited 5 days for official results.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

memphis267 said:


> You may be right...I really do hope the merit goes down a bit. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't Shaikh Zaid above Nishar last year too?


Yes the last merit was but the top merit was near to KEMU. Its a really prestigious institue.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

RMC and PMC usually have very close merits but this merit list is totally opposite. Why is it so?


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Does anyone know at what time will the merit list be displayed tomorrow?


----------



## memphis267 (Sep 1, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing. If my memory serves me right, it was announced some time around 5 or 6 PM last year. I believe someone on this forum can confirm this


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

memphis267 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. If my memory serves me right, it was announced some time around 5 or 6 PM last year. I believe someone on this forum can confirm this


I dont have any idea. My friend was telling me it would probably be 9-10 am lets see.
Btw whats your aggregate?


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

Last year it was announced on 30th october 1 AM. so be ready it will be uploaded in just few hours.


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Malyash said:


> Last year it was announced on 30th october 1 AM. so be ready it will be uploaded in just few hours.


OMG are you sure? and Pakistan time right?


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Civillian said:


> Malyash said:
> 
> 
> > Last year it was announced on 30th october 1 AM. so be ready it will be uploaded in just few hours.
> ...


That means in 2 hours. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Mars said:


> That means in 2 hours. Can anyone confirm this?


I dont know im going crazy here just like your dp lol


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

uploadin at 1 am? u gotta be kiddin me


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Civillian said:


> Mars said:
> 
> 
> > That means in 2 hours. Can anyone confirm this?
> ...


I am extremely anxious right now. ;-;


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Good luck everyone! I hope we all achieve what we deserve, Ameen.


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> Good luck everyone! I hope we all achieve what we deserve, Ameen.


Hopefully. Inshallah.


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't think I will be able to sleep now. Thanks and GOODLUCK to you all, InshaAllah all will turn out best for us.


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

Yup it will be uploaded in sometime. Fingers crossed  good luck


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Malyash said:


> Yup it will be uploaded in sometime. Fingers crossed  good luck


OMG! how do you know about this? and Goodluck to you as well


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Civillian said:


> I don't think I will be able to sleep now. Thanks and GOODLUCK to you all, InshaAllah all will turn out best for us.


Neither will I. I don't think anyone will sleep. Lol


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

@civillian last year i checked it at 2am and got to know that it had already been uploaded at 1 am.


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Mars said:


> Neither will I. I don't think anyone will sleep. Lol


Hahah yes lets just wait now then


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> Sleep is for the weak.


LMAO. XD


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

This is scary now! :worried::worried::worried:


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

I think only the strong ones would be able to sleep atm


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

seritonin said:


> This is scary now! :worried::worried::worried:


1 am made it more scary. ;-;


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

Mars said:


> seritonin said:
> 
> 
> > This is scary now! :worried::worried::worried:
> ...


This half an hour is gonna b the longest one in our lives!


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

Guyz join this group too if you are using facebook. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/MbbsWorld2015byHafizBilal/


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

seritonin said:


> Mars said:
> 
> 
> > seritonin said:
> ...


The last minute is the longest in my experience.


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

Mars said:


> seritonin said:
> 
> 
> > Mars said:
> ...


Haha true dat!!!


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

just chillout! expected merit is out you guys know ur aggregates so just take a deep breath n sleep n prepare for med school


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

This wait is killing me. They should have mentioned the time. ._.


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

shane warney said:


> just chillout! expected merit is out you guys know ur aggregates so just take a deep breath n sleep n prepare for med school


Any idea abt the merit for overseas seats?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

80 i guess but not sure bou that

- - - Updated - - -

where u guys gettin btw?


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

seritonin said:


> shane warney said:
> 
> 
> > just chillout! expected merit is out you guys know ur aggregates so just take a deep breath n sleep n prepare for med school
> ...


I am wondering the same.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a feeling that they'd keep us waiting. The website should be down if they were updating it, or due to the data traffic but it's fine. I think the list would come out in the morning. That's what my friends told me that last year it came out in the morning.
Nonetheless, I can't sleep as well so.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

nothing un expected would happen kips list is right n the people who are safe should just chillax and prepare for med study admission is just an initial step but cause of so many ppl applyin n stuff a hype is created


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> nothing un expected would happen kips list is right n the people who are safe should just chillax and prepare for med study admission is just an initial step but cause of so many ppl applyin n stuff a hype is created


Shane, even if you know your result.There will always be a little bit of anxiety.Especially for the Overseas applicants as there is no confirmation of expected last merit.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

whats your aggregate btw

- - - Updated - - -

lol it aint comin atm so just sleep it would be released by 12 pm tmrw  wese bhi these govt institutions will charge you with same fees as private so you should apply elsewhere as well university would be same uhs wese bhi


----------



## seritonin (Oct 10, 2015)

shane warney said:


> whats your aggregate btw
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Nope its aint happenin this year... we will b charged the same as the others applying on open merit


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

aint it self finance seats? good then


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> I have a feeling that they'd keep us waiting. The website should be down if they were updating it, or due to the data traffic but it's fine. I think the list would come out in the morning. That's what my friends told me that last year it came out in the morning.
> Nonetheless, I can't sleep as well so.


Yeh.Seems like you are right.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

yeah the list is usually uploaded in the evening or the next morning but server gets bz only for a minute or so i mean it doesn't take long to upload!

- - - Updated - - -



Mars said:


> Shane, even if you know your result.There will always be a little bit of anxiety.Especially for the Overseas applicants as there is no confirmation of expected last merit.


agree!


----------



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

Waiting since 1 am


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Saeed Akmal said:


> Waiting since 1 am


 it will cum when it has to!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Natelie said:


> it will cum when it has to!


lol, A rather vague way to put it .


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> Saeed Akmal said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting since 1 am
> ...


Natelie


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

When will they upload the list???


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

No update yet !!!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe were all in a nightmare, Waiting for a result that will never come :!:, Putting us on an edge for eternity.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Maybe were all in a nightmare, Waiting for a result that will never come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that mean???????..?..?..?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Maybe were all in a nightmare, Waiting for a result that will never come :!:, Putting us on an edge for eternity.



The webpage is downnnnnnnn😱


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> What does that mean???????..?..?..?


lol, I was joking around. Damn! you people really are on edge, Don't worry all will be fine :thumbsup:.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Skandril said:


> lol, I was joking around. Damn! you people really are on edge, Don't worry all will be fine :thumbsup:.



That means it might be in the process of being uploaded


----------



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

Still nothing new on the Website


----------



## cheematherapy (Apr 20, 2015)

I asked one of my relatives to visit UHS, they said it will be uploaded at midnight. That means we still got over 12 hours to go. Have fun waiting lol


----------



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

Now what is this....Last time bhi aise hi kiya tha kya inhon ne :/


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

That is abosolutely maniacal, I tell you man! UHS is one evil university.


----------



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

Skandril said:


> That is abosolutely maniacal, I tell you man! UHS is one evil university.


Hhahah evil


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

This is mental since 1 am I have been refreshing the page every 20 minutes till now. AHHH.


----------



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

Same here


----------



## memphis267 (Sep 1, 2015)

Civillian said:


> This is mental since 1 am I have been refreshing the page every 20 minutes till now. AHHH.


lol...same! UHS really need to up their standards


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Ikr. My eyes are on the verge of popping out. This is so insane.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

This is insane. Absolute bs.
Don't refresh it every second, just leave it.


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

This is getting idiotic. I was able to sleep and hoped that when i woke up the list would already be released.


----------



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

I m awaken for at least 8 hours waitng for merit list


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Saeed Akmal said:


> I m awaken for at least 8 hours waitng for merit list


You should get some sleep.I think they would upload it either late night or near 6pm.However its just pure speculation.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Mars said:


> This is getting idiotic. I was able to sleep and hoped that when i woke up the list would already be released.


Same with me! ;(


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Just drink some chamomile tea and sleep for a while to relax. IA merit will die this year.


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Maybe were all in a nightmare, Waiting for a result that will never come :!:, Putting us on an edge for eternity.


when is the merit list gonna be displayed today is the 30th.\
this wait is killing me.

- - - Updated - - -

whats your aggregate by the way.


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Just drink some chamomile tea and sleep for a while to relax. IA merit will die this year.



I don't think chamomile tea is going to put a dent in this anxiety. xD


----------



## lama (Oct 30, 2015)

*Merit List*

1


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

I am waiting for the same list. lol


----------



## lama (Oct 30, 2015)

1


----------



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

lama said:


> My aggregate is 82.4. Do you guys think I might be able to get admission on the over seas pakistani seats in PMC(punjab medical college)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My aggregrate is 72.9 and I am hopeful.


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

lama said:


> Mars said:
> 
> 
> > I am waiting for the same list. lol
> ...


It's 4th in my preference list I believe. I am waiting for the overseas list.


----------



## lama (Oct 30, 2015)

*Merit List*

1


----------



## Peace (Jul 18, 2014)

I wanted to know How many of u have done A levels/Igcse and applied on Overseas seats?


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

UHS sucks.
However, many medical pages are sharing confirmed merits. Closing merit 85.4%.


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Peace said:


> I wanted to know How many of u have done A levels/Igcse and applied on Overseas seats?


I have.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

this seems like last year merit


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Its not confirmed untill UHS joins the party, UHS is like an impregnable fortress, There are absolutely no leaks at all. However I do think there is some virtue to the unconfirmed 'confirmed' merit , as last year 162 people got above 1000 in FSC this year about 400 people got 1000 in FSC. However due to the MCAT stats the number of people getting good grades in MCAT like 900 above to 1000 above are about half a number as they were in 2014 and in 2014 there were half a number to 2013 respectively. Merit going down to 84 or going to 85 is 50-50 because of the FSC stats and not because of the MCAT stats. its not at all confirmed 85.


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

This is confirmed :thumbsup:


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

stop sharing lat year merit aggregates kips info is pretty much authentic n ive seen ppl who are related to uhs somehow confirm it on fb as well 85 is hellno


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Well the source of this"unconfirmed merit list" is being claimed to be a uhs clerk thus I can't say much.
But if this is true then hello Allama Iqbal, Alhamdullilah.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

@AsadShahbaz
Yar bachon ko na draoo .

BTW how did a UHS clerk get ahold of the UHS merit list. I have heard that they are ultra strict and secretive about the disclosure of the merit to the public before release date. If it were true that the UHS confirmed merit was released before the actual date then the news would be all over the TV.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Haha nahi dara raha.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

jitney muu utni baatein


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

HaseebWaseem said:


> This is confirmed


Confirmed What?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Its not confirmed untill UHS joins the party, UHS is like an impregnable fortress, There are absolutely no leaks at all. However I do think there is some virtue to the unconfirmed 'confirmed' merit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your English is owesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> Well the source of this"unconfirmed merit list" is being claimed to be a uhs clerk thus I can't say much.
> But if this is true then hello Allama Iqbal, Alhamdullilah.


I thinks kips is not a list! Lol they are still displaying the 84.8% closing merit list on their head office Facebook page. So they are still sticking to their words! Just hope for best!


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

If this merit list is the actual one then Uhs's system is very lame, they can't even manage this properly a simple clerk can get his hands on such intricate information. Anyways lets hope for the best! Allah kare kips wale ho sachi


----------



## miananwar66 (Oct 28, 2015)

*MBBS Merit List*



Bhatti1 said:


> I thinks kips is not a list! Lol they are still displaying the 84.8% closing merit list on their head office Facebook page. So they are still sticking to their words! Just hope for best!


What is the problem with UHS. Why are they delaying. 20 days were enough to manage the list. Are they adding some more people in the list?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Someone has given following stats on edu.apnafort.com.
"Kemu 90.2312 , Aimc 88.9333 , Sims 88.1082 , Skzmc 87.3835 , Fjmu 87. 0823 Amc 86.9338 , Nmc 87.9325 , 86.4770 , Pmc 86.4186 Gmc 86.1051 Sarghoda 85.9871 Qmc 85.9818 Nawaz 85.8190 Sialkot 85.6970 Sahiwal 85.6407 Szmc 85.5299 Dgmc 84.4229"
Is it true?


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Considering government's track record with corruption and how secretive this porcedure is, I'm pretty sure that even open seats get sold out.


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Civillian said:


> If this merit list is the actual one then Uhs's system is very lame, they can't even manage this properly a simple clerk can get his hands on such intricate information. Anyways lets hope for the best! Allah kare kips wale ho sachi



This makes me start to question the authenticity of the list.

- - - Updated - - -



AsadShahbaz said:


> Considering government's track record with corruption and how secretive this porcedure is, I'm pretty sure that even open seats get sold out.


Agreed.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

86.4770 is given for RMC


----------



## miananwar66 (Oct 28, 2015)

List aa gai


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

got into kemu


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

0.2% decrease.


----------



## memphis267 (Sep 1, 2015)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who got in
Now please add a Dr in front of your nickname here 

So was the Kims list authentic after all?


----------



## memphis267 (Sep 1, 2015)

escalations said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got in
> Now please add a Dr in front of your nickname here
> 
> So was the Kims list authentic after all?


Nah - Kips trolled us! :blackeye:


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

escalations said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got in
> Now please add a Dr in front of your nickname here
> 
> So was the Kims list authentic after all?



LOOOL. YES xD


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Congrats Mars on KEMU.
We have this culture promoted by channels like Geo and Samaa and other channels... sub say pehlay hum nay khabar dei.... 

Agay khabra teer tukka hou


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Now that, that is all over with. Lets discuss the merit implosion in private med schools.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

I got in KMSMC. Feeling happy!


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

escalations said:


> Congrats Mars on KEMU.
> We have this culture promoted by channels like Geo and Samaa and other channels... sub say pehlay hum nay khabar dei....
> 
> Agay khabra teer tukka hou


haha thank you :3

HAHA LMAO. soo true xD


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

memphis267 said:


> Congratulations everyone!


Memphis where did u get admission?


----------



## memphis267 (Sep 1, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> Memphis where did u get admission?


ameer-ud-din


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

memphis267 said:


> Bhatti1 said:
> 
> 
> > Memphis where did u get admission?
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## memphis267 (Sep 1, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks bro!


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Got into Allama Iqbal, Alhamdullilah.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

congratulations to those who got admission 
and those who didnt get admission , dont lose hope.............Goodluck !


----------

